# Another Q...



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Casey and I were in the Bytown show today in Ottawa, ON. We competed in Novice C--we need to keep working on heeling in show environments. The judge was 3 hours late arriving (and we were there about 45 minutes before our projected showing time), so poor Casey was wiped by the time he went into the ring. He perked up enough to qualify with a 188 score. He even got a neat little trophy for his 4th out of 4 finish, as it was a special event in the show. Yeah Big Guy! You did well again!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

congratulations...... i hope they gave free parking because of the judge being so late? or free coffee?
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Riccur (May 8, 2009)

Congratulations! That sounds good. At least get him use to those sorts of things. ANd a trophy probably made him feel good.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!!! congratulations!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job! That's a bummer though that the judge was so late!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats!!! Maddie is just like Casey. She needs to be there like half an hour before show time...otherwise she gets there and is WIPED OUT!!! But we usually get there an hour before, just in case they are running ahead of time!


----------

